# Meta TR 29 - Erforschung und dumme Ideen



## Ben-HD (25. Mai 2020)

Moin liebe andorranische Liebesgemeinde,

hier ist aus primär egoistischen Gründen und zu meiner Eigendoku ein Fred für mein neu erworbenes Meta TR 29.

Gekauft als Ride Edition im Commencal Shop dauerte die Lieferung etwa eine Woche. Jetzt habe ich das Ding gefahren und hab Lust einige Dinge zu verbessern.

Meine ersten Eindrücke:
Die Bremse reicht mir nicht. 95kg pure Fahrlust ohne sonderlich ausgeprägtes Talent brauchen mehr Bremspower als die Level T Bremsen liefern können. Vor allem weil es hier mitunter auch mal ruppig wird im Heidelberger Raum. Abhilfe hat hier eine Magura MT5 geschafft, eine angeblich solide 4 Kolben Bremse, die noch auf den Einbau wartet.

Die Rolleigenschaften der Serienbereifung sind nicht so gut, das merkt man vor allem bergauf. Schwalbe Magic Mary und Hans Dampf sind montiert. Ich wollte erst die Reifen an die Wand hängen und etwas rollfreundlicheres aufziehen, habs aber erstmal nach hinten geschoben um andere Dinge zu machen.

Der Rage-I dropper fährt nicht ganz aus, habe mit Commencal gemailt und die bitten nun um Überprüfung. Das steht heute an. Hoffentlich etwas, was ich zu Hause lösen kann.

Die NX Schaltung gefällt mir nicht so gut. Hatte schon einmal diese Gruppe an einem Santa Cruz Nomad. Dort war die Verarbeitung schlecht. Ein Schaltwerk war nach 2 Monaten ausgeschlagen und wurde nach 8 Wochen auf Kulanz ersetzt. Am Meta läuft die NX Schaltung nur ausreichend. Manchmal klickts und klackts, ist auch nicht wegzujustieren. Ich kenne das von SRAM leider, vielleicht liegt das an deren Qualitätskontrolle und den Toleranzen. Ich weiß es nicht genau.

Auf dem Trail macht das Bike wirklich Spaß. Sobalds runter geht möchte das Meta Spaß vermitteln. Ein Grund für mich, das Bike etwas zu verfeinern.

Jetzt bin ich im Sinne der Forschung los und habe erstmal das gesamte Fahrrad gewogen.

*15,88 kg* zeigte die nicht geeichte Kofferwaage.


Danach habe ich die Räder ausgebaut, um diese zu wiegen:

Vorderrad komplett mit 200mm Scheibe, Schlauch und Magic Mary Performance/Addix/TLR - *2400g*
Vorderrad nackt - *925g*
Schlauch - *185g*
Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.4 P/TLR/Addix 29 - *1095g*

Hinterrad komplett mit 180mm Scheibe, Schlauch, NX Kassette, Schlauch und Hans Dampf Performance/Addix/TLR - *2850g*
Hinterrad nackt - *1060g*
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 P/TLR/Addix - *1000g*


Soweit ist erstmal der Stand der Dinge. Ich denke, da geht schon noch was, speziell die Reifen scheinen ja ziemlich schwer zu sein.
Die Schaltung fliegt raus und wird durch eine feine Shimano XT ersetzt. Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was ich da verbauen möchte. Neben der Schaltung dürften aber die rotierenden Massen erstmal attackiert werden. Tünnef wie Titanschrauben und 5g leichtere Griffe fallen aus anti-esoterischen Gründen wohl weg.

Vielleicht habt ihr Lust mitzudenken und diskutieren. Freue mich immer über Anregungen.

Ben


----------



## Red-Stone (26. Mai 2020)

Hi Ben,

viel Glück bei deiner Garantieanfrage bei Commencal. Ich habe vor 10 Tagen mein TR 29 Race erhalten und musste beim ersten Testrollen feststellen, dass das Vorderrad (Spank 350) einen beachtlichen Achter aufweist. Versandkarton war intakt und am Rad kein Schaden sichtbar, so dass ich beim Auspacken vor dem DHL-Fahrer nichts feststellen konnte.
Die Reaktion von Commencal ist, mir 20.-€ anzubieten, damit ich das Rad zum Mechaniker bringen kann. Hiermit bin ich nicht einverstanden und fragte nach einem Austausch des Vorderrades, was jedoch abgelehnt wurde. Schliesslich müsse man neue Laufräder ja eh nach ein paar Ausfahrten zentrieren, also solle ich mir keinen Kopf machen...
Weiterhin wurde auf das Risiko beim Online-Kauf eines Bikes hingewiesen und dass man eben nicht alles im Griff habe, bis das Rad beim Kunden ankommt.
Ich bin echt kein Erbsenzähler und auch kein Profiteur. Aber ich erwarte, dass ich beim Kauf eines neuen Fahrrads für aktuell 3.600.-€ (normal 3.899.-€) erwarten kann und darf, dass es absolut neuwertig ist.


Betreffend die Ausstattung, Gewicht usw.:

die Reifen sind für mich Schrott, es handelt sich bei mir um die Performance-Mischung von Schwalbe. Die hat, für mich, nicht genug Grip. Wenns nass wird schon gar nicht. Werden bei mir sofort ersetzt.
das Bike ist sack-schwer. Meins hat auf einer Personenwaage, mit Pedalen, knapp 16 kg gewogen (Werksangabe 14,8kg ohne Pedale)
Schaltung ist beim Race die GX verbaut, die läuft normalerweise ganz ok.

Leider konnte ich, aufgrund des vorerwähnten Problems noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sammeln.

mfg

Serge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ben,



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Vorderrad komplett mit 200mm Scheibe, Schlauch und Magic Mary Performance/Addix/TLR - *2400g*
> Vorderrad nackt - *925g*
> Schlauch - *185g*
> Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.4 P/TLR/Addix 29 - *1095g*
> ...



Da bin ich ja doch überrascht, dass die Laufräder (nackt) gar nicht so schwer sind. Das Umrüsten auf Tubeless ist aber auch fest eingeplant, oder?



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Ich denke, da geht schon noch was, speziell die Reifen scheinen ja ziemlich schwer zu sein.


Für 29er sind die Mäntel doch gar nicht so schwer. Du willst ja keine CC-Pellen drauf ziehen, sondern durchaus Gummi, das auch in der Abfahrt Spass macht. Bei mir sind DHR2 2,4er (VR, rd. 1000g) und Aggressor 2,3 (HR, rd. 900g) drauf. Weniger sollte es aber auch nicht sein. Wenn du wechseln möchtest, dann vielleicht nicht am Gewicht sparen, sondern eher für hinten einen schnelleren Reifen wählen (bei Schwalbe wäre das wohl der RockRazor oder Nobby Nic - von dem man jetzt nicht so viel Gutes hört).



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was ich da verbauen möchte. Neben der Schaltung dürften aber die rotierenden Massen erstmal attackiert werden. T


Warum willst du die Kurbel überhautp tauschen?! GX Eagle ist doch gewichtstechnisch voll i.O.

Hast du mal die Komponenten des Cockpits - also Vorbau und Lenker gewogen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da mehr zu holen gibt.

Auch bei der Gabel gibt es vermutlich noch viel schlummerndes Potetial - nicht vom Gewicht her, aber aus Performance-Sicht (Charger-Upgrade oder die neue Debon Air z.B.).

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Mai 2020)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Betreffend die Ausstattung, Gewicht usw.:
> 
> die Reifen sind für mich Schrott, es handelt sich bei mir um die Performance-Mischung von Schwalbe. Die hat, für mich, nicht genug Grip. Wenns nass wird schon gar nicht. Werden bei mir sofort ersetzt.
> das Bike ist sack-schwer. Meins hat auf einer Personenwaage, mit Pedalen, knapp 16 kg gewogen (Werksangabe 14,8kg ohne Pedale)
> Schaltung ist beim Race die GX verbaut, die läuft normalerweise ganz ok.



Hallo Serge, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Vielleicht findest du eine Lösung mit Commençal. 

Mit den Reifen bin ich ja auch nicht so endlos glücklich. Ich hab mich gestern ein bisschen umgesehen. Ein ordentlicher Trailreifen wiegt in 29“ schnell 1000g. Das ist wohl leider ein Nachteil des großen Durchmessers. 

Bezüglich Gewicht, ja, ich hätte gedacht es ließe sich etwas einfacher Gewicht sparen. Vieles liegt wahrscheinlich am Rahmen. Wobei ich nach dem Aufmöbeln meines Alu Santa Cruz sagen muss, dass das nicht unbedingt ein spaßtrübender Faktor ist. Wahrscheinlich hält sich meine Theorie zur Reduktion der rotierenden Massen zum Erlangen eines besseren Fahrverhaltens wacker. 

Wenn man jetzt aber schaut was man effektiv an Gewicht sparen kann ohne dumme Dinge zu tun, dann wirds schnell eng. NX Kassette gegen XT tauschen bringt -145g, XT Schaltwerk -57g, Kette und Trigger bringen nichts an Gewicht, nur Performance. Sind 200g. Die NX Kurbel soll 700g wiegen, da wären mit einer guten aus dem Zubehör nochmal 150-200g drin. Pedale habe ich schon XPEDO Spry mit 260g, leichter sinnvoll geht nicht. 

Die Schläuche sind gestern rausgeflogen. Die habe ich mit je 185g gewogen, also dürften da 2x 100g wegfallen ungefähr. 

Macht dann also bis hier her 400 beim Antrieb und 200 durch tubeless, ergo 600g. 

Tjor und denn wirds schon fast etwas dünn. Bei den Felgen könnte man mit Newmen A30 SL 200g sparen und bei den Reifen vielleicht nochmal sinnvoll 200, ohne sich ne Scheisspelle zu montieren. 

Wäre 1kg und somit 14,9kg. Auch nichts zum Ausflippen. Lenker bringt meist wenig, Vorbau auch eher im zweistelligen Bereich, Sattel ist nichts zum Sparen sondern muss Komfort bringen, Dropper tauschen ist Blödsinn und dann wären wir auch schon fast durch mit den Komponenten. U15kg wäre also ne Hausmarke, die man anpeilen könnte auf Dauer. Leicht ists aber nicht. 




Caese schrieb:


> Hallo Ben,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Martin!
Ja auch ich hätte die LR schwerer eingeschätzt. Die sind tatsächlich gewichtstechnisch ganz ok. DHR II und Aggressor fand ich am Santa Cruz gut, beim Aggressor mochte ich das schnellere Rollen im Vergleich zum DHR II hinten. Aber der hat auch weniger Grip, das merkt man schon relativ deutlich. Nobby Nic oder Rock Razor, ne, auf keinen Fall. Ich bin da noch nicht so schlau, was ich damit anstellen möchte. Würde nur wechseln, wenn es wirklich einen merklichen Gewichtsvorteil ohne Performanceeinbuße ermöglichen würde. 

Die Kurbel würde ich mittelfristig tauschen um Gewicht zu sparen und auch um ein Shimano 12x Kettenrad montieren zu können. Steige ja auf XT um. Das funktioniert einfach so gut! 

Die Gabel ist sicherlich ok erstmal. Bin beim Fahrwerk eher ein Fan von fahren und einstellen, Vorhandenes ausnutzen. Debonair upgrade habe ich mal an einer Pike von mir gemacht. Ob das jetzt die Welt verändert hat, hmmmm... auf Charger 2.1 upgraden wollte ich bei einer Yari mal machen im Frühling. Da war aber die Kartusche wochenlang nicht lieferbar und dann im Preis auch noch nach oben korrigiert, so dass ich dann davon abgesehen habe und stattdessen durch viel fahren und herum probieren mit Setups gute Einstellungen finden konnte. Die Revelation scheint keine schlechte Gabel zu sein im ersten Eindruck.


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Mai 2020)

Habe ein bisschen herum geschaut. Der Ride Alpha Alulenker in 780mm soll 294g wiegen.
Einer aus Kapitalistenplaste von OneUp wiegt 225g (https://eu.oneupcomponents.com/collections/handlebars/products/carbon-bar?variant=31630428962952)
Kind Shock Ether Carbon ca. 200g (https://prime-mountainbiking.de/kind-shock-ether-carbon-riser-test-review-pid37808/#).


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (27. Mai 2020)

Commencal ist doch bekannt für schwere, stabile Rahmen bekannt und auf die wird in BC oder in der EWS gerne zurückgegriffen. Sei froh dass du sowas unterm Bobbes hast und nicht so eine windige Cube oder Radon Schleuder!


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Mai 2020)

Na klar, sonst hätte ichs ja nicht gekauft wenn ichs nicht per se gut finden würde ?


----------



## prof.66 (28. Mai 2020)

Wenn du auf Shimano 12fach umsteigen willst beachte bitte das du einen anderen Freilauf brauchst und diesen gibt es nicht für alle Naben.

Ansonsten kann ich die 12fach XT nur empfehlen, ich hab sie selbst am Meta AM verbaut und bin damit absolut glücklich. Hab allerdings auch kein vergleich zu eine Sram 12fach Schaltung .


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Mai 2020)

Microspline, stimmt. Da muss ich mich nochmal umsehen. Danke für die Denkhilfe! XT habe ich seit kurzer Zeit am Santa Cruz, die ist einfach nur großartig.


----------



## Caese (28. Mai 2020)

Ein Rad mit 4 kg Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer (selber gewogen, Größe L) wirst du nicht ohne erhebliche Einbußen in Stabilität oder Geldbörse unter 14 kg bringen (und ob das sich daraus ergebende Rad noch der Idee des Erfinders entsprich, wage ich zu bezweifeln). Am besten investierst du in eine Waage, die dir was anderes (leichteres) anzeigt - Du wirst 1 kg Unterschied am Rad ohnehin nicht merken und dein Kopf kann sich beim Gewichtsthema ausschalten  . Du wirst dich ziemlich sicher an das Gewicht gewöhnen.

Als Referenz: Mein Rad hat laut Personenwaage 14,8 kg - ohne Carbon oder besondere Parts.

Grob zusammengeschmissen so:
Gabel: Pike
Dämpfer: Fox DPS (DPX2, falls RCZ irgendwann mal liefern sollte)
LRS: Eigenbau mit DT350er Naben, Sapim D-Light, Ex411 und Xm421 (ca. 1850 g)
Bremsen: Cura 2 Kolben (520 g)
Pegale: Raceface Atlas (350g)
Reifen: Tubeless DHR2/Aggressor (~1900 g)
Dropper: OneUp
Cockpit: Normales Alu (~400 g)
Kurbel: RaceFace Evolve - Alu, (666 g ohne Kettenblatt)
Schaltung: 11-Fach XT

Am sinnvollsten ist es vermutlich noch die rotierende Masse zu reduzieren; also Laufräder und Kassette.
Einen guten batzen rotierende Masse sparst du mit einer anderen Kassette.
Die 11x XT Kassette mit 11/46 wiegt 445 g, deine SRAM NX wiegt 615 g.  XT 12x ja nur 470 g, die GX eagle sogar nur 450 g.
Laufräder machen sicher Spass und bringen nochmal ~ 200g; allerdings bist du dann i.d.R. auch bei 400€ +


----------



## prof.66 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hab hier noch einen Satz Maxxis liegen falls du Interesse hast, ist ein DHRII und ein Agressor in 29x2,3 ungefähr eine Saison gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (28. Mai 2020)

Caese schrieb:


> Ein Rad mit 4 kg Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer (selber gewogen, Größe L) wirst du nicht ohne erhebliche Einbußen in Stabilität oder Geldbörse unter 14 kg bringen (und ob das sich daraus ergebende Rad noch der Idee des Erfinders entsprich, wage ich zu bezweifeln). Am besten investierst du in eine Waage, die dir was anderes (leichteres) anzeigt - Du wirst 1 kg Unterschied am Rad ohnehin nicht merken und dein Kopf kann sich beim Gewichtsthema ausschalten  . Du wirst dich ziemlich sicher an das Gewicht gewöhnen.
> 
> Als Referenz: Mein Rad hat laut Personenwaage 14,8 kg - ohne Carbon oder besondere Parts.
> 
> ...



Hi, ja wie du schreibst macht eher Reduktion rotierender Massen Sinn. XT Kassette ist im Zulauf, die Felgen... da ist €/g tatsächlich unberauschend. Wo ich nicht hinterher komme ist, wie du mit deinem Setup auf 14,x kg kommst? Gewichte sind alle ähnlich zu meinem Bike und ich sehe das fehlende Kilo nirgends. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Waage?


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Mai 2020)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen Satz Maxxis liegen falls du Interesse hast, ist ein DHRII und ein Agressor in 29x2,3 ungefähr eine Saison gefahren.


Danke dir, passe aber, würde eher Neue kaufen. Dennoch danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## Caese (28. Mai 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Waage?


Hehe, das kann schon sein!
Ich glaube allerdings, dass es +/- stimmen müsste.  Ich habe die Teile fast 1:1 von einem anderen Rahmen übernommen und das Rad war - mit einer anderen Waage gemessen, ca. 800 g leichter (was ziemlich genau der Differenz der beiden Rahmen entspricht)


----------



## moust (28. Mai 2020)

Kurzer einwurf: HAt jemand schon das Meta TR SX gefahren ?  bze ein Meta TR mit 210x55 Dämpfer und 150mm Gabel ? 
ich liebeugle mit dem SX und würde mich über eine Einschätzung bzgl. Verspieltheit und Sprungverhalten freuen ? wie leicht geht das Ding in den Manual ?
fahrte viel gebaute Trails/Jumps/Dirts aber auch Singletrails in der Umgebung Innsbruck und finde das Bike ansprechend..


----------



## prof.66 (28. Mai 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Danke dir, passe aber, würde eher Neue kaufen. Dennoch danke fürs Angebot.



Kein Ding liegen hier rum und ich brauch sie nicht mehr, also mein META AM 29 wiegt 15,2kg in Gr.L und
abgesehen von dem Newmen LRS ist daran nichts "leicht" allerdings merke ich das mehr Gewicht zu meinem
Rad das ich vorher hatte nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Mai 2020)

Welche Spezifikation hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (28. Mai 2020)

MEin Aufbau ist wie folgt;

*Meta AM 29 Gr.L
*Fox Float X2
*Fox 36 RC2
*Shimano XT Gruppe inc Kurbel
*Magura MT5 inc. 2x 203mm Scheiben
*Reverse Black One Pedale
*Funn Strippa Vorbau
*Funn Kingpin Lenker
*TranzX 170mm Dropperpost
*Bontrager Sattel
*Kenda Hellkat & Regolith 29x2,4

Das wars im so im großen und ganzen


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Teileliste, lese ich immer mit großem Interesse. Wie findest du die Kenda Reifen?

Ich habe mich allerdings für die XT Kurbel entschieden. Stellt für mich das sorgloseste Paket dar.


----------



## prof.66 (29. Mai 2020)

Ich find die kendas top, bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Kurbel ist bei mir auch XT


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Mai 2020)

Hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen die neue wifi Magura zu verbauen. Soll sauschnell machen!


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juni 2020)

Kurzes Feedback zum Microspline Freilauf für die Formula Naben. Formula, die mit den Bremsen, haben nichts mit den Naben-Formula-Menschen zu tun. Letztere sind aus Asien und machen fast nur OEM Ausstattung. Bisschen blöd! Denn der Commençal Support bekommt zwar Freiläufe, weiß aber nicht wann. In the next weeks. Das war mir zu doof. Habe bei Hexenwerk Laufräder ein neues Hinterrad bestellt mit Hope Nabe und MS Freilauf. Spart hoffentlich noch etwas Gewicht. Ich berichte.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juni 2020)

Huuhuhuhu kann losgehen!


----------



## Mr.A (3. Juni 2020)

kleiner Tip der vermutlich zu spät kommt Die NX Kurbel ist nicht schwer, schwer ist nur das montierte Stahl KB
Die Kurbel nackt hat 550 Gr. und das ist für eine Alukurbel ziemlich leicht.


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Juni 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> kleiner Tip der vermutlich zu spät kommt Die NX Kurbel ist nicht schwer, schwer ist nur das montierte Stahl KB
> Die Kurbel nackt hat 550 Gr. und das ist für eine Alukurbel ziemlich leicht.


Hi, danke für die Info. Da ich den SRAM Kram loswerden wollte hätte sich der Verbleib der NX Kurbel gar nicht so recht gelohnt. Für die Shimano 12x braucht man ein passendes Kettenrad vorne, wohl wegen des Schlosses. Die Zubehörteile kosten um 90€ für SRAM Kurbeln. Die gesamte XT Kurbel ist nur wenig teurer. Die NX lege ich ins Regal oder zu ebay. Das macht mehr Sinn und ist weniger Kopfschmerz im Gesamten.


----------



## Feneud (9. Juni 2020)

Darf ich fragen, was du mit dem Meta TR so fährst? Bin aktuell auf der Suche und bei mir sollten auch mal ausgedehnte Tagestouren mit 15-2000hm drin sein. Da besorgt mich das Gewicht etwas. Komme vom Jeffsy MK1...


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Juni 2020)

Kann man damit machen. Finde Gewicht jetzt nicht so das Kriterium. Geometrie und n paar gute Reifen auf guten Laufrädern, das machts.  Mein Bronson wiegt in L auch 15,5kg. Damit bin ich auch schon 6h mit 1500hm unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (9. Juni 2020)

Kurz zum Problem mit dem LRS: fahre das Rad jetzt so, kommt eh vermutlich ein anderer LRS drauf, wenn das Bike mich ansonsten überzeugt.
Bis jetzt kann ich nach 4 Ausfahrten nicht meckern. Ich komme mit dem L, trotz meiner 1,77m sehr gut zurecht. Das Bike ist wendig genug, ohne Laufruhe einzubüßen.
Anpassungen bisher:

One-Up Carbonlenker 35er Durchmesser mit 35er Rise
LevelNine Vorbau 35mm
Absolute Black Oval Kettenblatt 32 Z.
MagicMary 2.35 Evo Addix Soft / Rock Razor 2.35 Evo Addix Speedgrip. Der RR funktionniert hier in der Gegend gut (trocken, steinig, harte Böden). Allerdings sind die 2.35er grenzwertig was die Breite betrifft. Auf der Spank mit 30mm Innenbreite wäre die breitere Version evtl auch passend gewesen. Geht aber.

So passt das Bike zu meinen Ansprüchen. Der Vortrieb ist gut, es klettert sehr anständig und abwärts macht es auch richtig Spaß. Das Heck ist eher straff, wobei ich hier noch etwas am tüfteln bin.

Kommen wird wohl noch das Upgrade der Pike auf die 2021 DebonAir Luftkammer.

An sich ist, zumindest auf dem Papier, das Gewicht der einzige Wermutstropfen. Da aber der Grossteil des Gewichts zu den gefederten Massen gehört, ist das jetzt nicht dramatisch. Im direkten Vergleich zu einem 12kg Bike fällts zwar auf aber dafür macht das Commencal den Eindruck als könnts echt Prügel vertragen.

Also denk ich mir: Ride your fucking Bike

mfg
Serge


----------



## Red-Stone (9. Juni 2020)

Feneud schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was du mit dem Meta TR so fährst? Bin aktuell auf der Suche und bei mir sollten auch mal ausgedehnte Tagestouren mit 15-2000hm drin sein. Da besorgt mich das Gewicht etwas. Komme vom Jeffsy MK1...


Bis jetzt hab ich Touren bis 40km mit max 700 HM gefahren. Das geht an sich sehr gut. Die Sitzposition ist angenehm, der Vortrieb effizient und im technischen Uphill finde ich die Traktion top. Du wirst vielleicht nicht mit einem XC-Racebike mithalten, aber oben ankommen wirst du sicher. 
Im vergleich zu meinem Nicolai Ion 16 klettert es wesentlich besser und effizienter und ist weniger kraftraubend. 
Hoffe das hilft dir. 
mfg
Serge


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Juni 2020)

So, n bisschen Doku und Bilder. Hab am Fahrwerk gefummelt. Fahrer um 92 kg, Gabel 90 psi, Druckstufe 3/5, Zugstufe 8/12. Dämpfer 220 psi, Zugstufe 4/9. 
Soweit alles paletti, morgen mal ein bisschen härter rannehmen den andorranischen Methylisator.
Die Bremsbeläge der Magura MT5 konnte man hinten recht fix und zufriedenstellend Einbremsen. Vorne hats jetzt ne bremslastige Trailabfahrt gebraucht bis sie beißen. So richtig massiv bissig sind die allerdings nicht, glaube da sind organische Beläge drin. Vielleicht gehen Sinterbeläge etwas herzhafter zur Sache.


----------



## Ben-HD (14. Juni 2020)

So liebe Leute, heute war mal ne anständige Runde mit dem Meta dran. Bin damit alles gefahren, was ich normal mit einem 160/150mm Bike fahre. Das Commencal hat heute ne super Figur gemacht. Die Rampen hoch ohne Probleme, auch nach 4 Stunden Knallerei, das hat mich schon beeindruckt. Was mich aber am meisten gefreut und auch überrascht hat ist, dass man mit dem Ding schonungslos so ziemlich alles machen kann, was einem vor die Füße fällt. Da waren dabei Steinfelder, kleinere Drops <1 m, Kicker mit dämlichen Landungen im Flat, Anlieger, Rollercoaster und so weiter und so fort. Bei uns gibts auch noch härteres Zeug zu fahren, aber das was heute dabei war, war von allem etwas. Ich hab mich dabei pudelwohl gefühlt. Teilweise sogar wohler als auf meinem Santa Cruz... darf man das überhaupt schreiben? 

Wer mal die Route sehen will, der kann sich den ridelog auf Strava oder Trailforks ansehen:





						Follow Ben on Strava to see this activity. Join for free.
					

Join Ben and get inspired for your next workout




					www.strava.com
				











						Error
					






					www.trailforks.com
				











						Error
					






					www.trailforks.com
				




Das Fahrwerk hat mit den Einstellungen sehr gut funktioniert. Meine Meinung zu den Reifen möchte ich  revidieren. Die sind tatsächlich ok, anscheinend lags an mir als ich letztes Mal davon berichtete. Oder ich surfe gerade noch auf ner Endorphinwelle von heute Nachmittag. Allein die hintere Magura muss ich nochmals entlüften. Der Hebelweg wurde im Verlauf immer länger, da scheint noch Luft drin zu sein.

Die KS Sattelsütze hat Spiel am Kopf, merklich. Da maile ich mal Commencal an. Die Qualität scheint nicht so prall zu sein.

Jetzt bin ich aktuell eigentlich nur noch mega neugierig auf ein Meta SX mit Coil und die neuen Farben am Mittwoch. Wenn die was Cooles bringen hätte ich Interesse selbst eins aufzubauen.


----------



## Ben-HD (14. Juni 2020)

gstue schrieb:


> Kurzer einwurf: HAt jemand schon das Meta TR SX gefahren ?  bze ein Meta TR mit 210x55 Dämpfer und 150mm Gabel ?
> ich liebeugle mit dem SX und würde mich über eine Einschätzung bzgl. Verspieltheit und Sprungverhalten freuen ? wie leicht geht das Ding in den Manual ?
> fahrte viel gebaute Trails/Jumps/Dirts aber auch Singletrails in der Umgebung Innsbruck und finde das Bike ansprechend..


Hi, ich habe jetzt einen Bekannten gefragt, der das Ding hat. Der fährt auch wohl so wie du. Sein Rocky Mountain hat er 3x durchgebrochen... mit dem SX ist er total zufrieden. Fahrwerk funktioniert sagt er und auch sonst sei das Bike alles was man zum Glücklichwerden brauche. Klang für mich nach deutlicher Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Bene2405 (15. Juni 2020)

Ein Bekannter hat ein Meta Power mit der KS Sattelstütze und diese hat auch (für meinen Geschmack) extremes Spiel am Kopf, obwohl sie noch nicht viel bewegt wurde. Scheint also leider eher häufig vorzukommen...


----------



## Ben-HD (16. Juni 2020)

Yay, das Hinterrad wurde geliefert und jetzt auch schon mit der 12x XT Kassette ausgestattet.


----------



## moust (16. Juni 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe jetzt einen Bekannten gefragt, der das Ding hat. Der fährt auch wohl so wie du. Sein Rocky Mountain hat er 3x durchgebrochen... mit dem SX ist er total zufrieden. Fahrwerk funktioniert sagt er und auch sonst sei das Bike alles was man zum Glücklichwerden brauche. Klang für mich nach deutlicher Kaufempfehlung.



danke, hab des Teil mittlerweile auch und bin soweit überrascht wie agil n 29er sein kann, komm noch direkt von 26“ zoll und die Umstellung war easy.


----------



## Ben-HD (1. Juli 2020)

Ah scheisse, hättet mich ruhig zügeln dürfen, als ich das geschraubte Tretlager und die Boost XT Kurbel bestellt habe. Der Ofen hat ja Press-shit Innenlager ?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (4. Juli 2020)

So, aktueller Stand ist wie folgt. XT Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette mit Shimano Schloss, XT Trigger, allerdings GX Kurbel und Kettenrad. Wegen der Pressfitkacke. Passt aber, obwohls auf den ersten Kilometern unangenehm geknackt und geknirscht hat. Jetzt läuft es weich und Shimano-tastisch leise.


----------



## moust (11. Juli 2020)

jemand Erfahrung mit nem Mullet Aufbau im Meta Tr29 ? Denke über nen 160er Airshaft nach um das Tretlager bissl anzuheben und dann 27,5er Hinterrad rein. 
Wäre interessant um es noch bissl verspielter zu machn... 
Bergaufperfomance wird natürlich leiden..


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Juli 2020)

Dann haste die Geometrie aber völlig vermurkst... "Verspielt" - dürfte nichts werden, weil der Lenkwinkel so flach wird. Fährst dann ja quasi nen Chopper.


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Juli 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Die KS Sattelsütze hat Spiel am Kopf, merklich. Da maile ich mal Commencal an. Die Qualität scheint nicht so prall zu sein.


Das sind echt Pfeifen. Denen bzw. dem Importeur von KS aus Frankreich konnte man trotz 3-facher Nachfrage kein Maß entlocken, wann das Spiel zuviel ist. Wie soll ich als faktenorientierter Deutscher damit leben? Wie nur? Unvorstellbar.



> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> Here is the official answer from KS:
> 
> ...



Das Projekt mit der MT5 endet auch jetzt bald. Gefällt mir nicht. Ich hab am Santa Cruz eine Saint angebaut. Das ist eine sehr anständige Bremse. Fürs Meta habe ich eine XT 4 Kolben bestellt. Das scheint der gleiche Käse zu sein wie die Saint, inkl. Verstellmöglichkeiten an der Pumpe. Gut, kostet auch 100 € mehr, aber scheiss drauf. Das Feeling und die Leistung der Shimanobremse ist einfach viel besser für mich.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Juli 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Das sind echt Pfeifen. Denen bzw. dem Importeur von KS aus Frankreich konnte man trotz 3-facher Nachfrage kein Maß entlocken, wann das Spiel zuviel ist. Wie soll ich als faktenorientierter Deutscher damit leben? Wie nur? Unvorstellbar.



ich hab meine Stütze bei Sixpackracing reklamiert, die machen den Service für Deutschland.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Juli 2020)

Oh super, die schreibe ich mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (31. Juli 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Oh super, die schreibe ich mal an!


Ich hab die Adresse von Commencal bekommen!


----------



## Ben-HD (1. August 2020)




----------



## Ben-HD (18. August 2020)

Ein Minibisschen hat sich getan. Ich hab die XT gefahren und war ob der Resinbeläge etwas ernüchtert. Die haben keine echte Power. Daher hab ich die heute raus geworfen und die guten heavy metal H03C Beläge implantiert. Morgen ist Testritt.





Dazu habe ich noch die Sattelstütze etwas modifiziert. Mir reichte die Vorneigung nicht aus, daher habe ich dann mit einer Feile die obere Klemmplatte der Stütze abgefeilt. Jetzt geht der Sattel weiter vorn herunter, das dürfte wohl ausreichen, um eine komfortablere Sitzposition zu finden.












Aktuell schwebt mir beim Fahrwerk eine Veränderung vor - also eigentlich immer noch. Ich hab viel hin und her überlegt. Es wird wohl eine Lyrik Ultimate werden. Dachte erst ich würde wohl eine Pike nehmen mit Charger, aber die Lyrik an meinem anderen Bike ist so gut, da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ich was Anderes haben wollen würde. Hinten grüble ich noch über den Coilumbau und somit 140mm wie beim SX. Da habe ich den Abzug aber noch nicht gedrückt. Erfahrungswerte gibts ja leider keine. Oder niemand will sie mitteilen.


----------



## moust (19. August 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Hinten grüble ich noch über den Coilumbau und somit 140mm wie beim SX. Da habe ich den Abzug aber noch nicht gedrückt. Erfahrungswerte gibts ja leider keine. Oder niemand will sie mitteilen.



ich hab das sx set-up mit 150er lyrik & coil, finds sehr geil. Ich hab aber keinen vergleich zum normalen TR setup mit 130mm. 
das ding ist mit 140mm schon recht potent und trotzdem sehr handlich/verspielt, ich fahr aber einen M Rahmen bei 180cm / 72kg.


----------



## Ben-HD (19. August 2020)

gstue schrieb:


> ich hab das sx set-up mit 150er lyrik & coil, finds sehr geil. Ich hab aber keinen vergleich zum normalen TR setup mit 130mm.
> das ding ist mit 140mm schon recht potent und trotzdem sehr handlich/verspielt, ich fahr aber einen M Rahmen bei 180cm / 72kg.


Was für einen Coil hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## moust (19. August 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Was für einen Coil hast du denn verbaut?



super deluxe coil ultimate 210x55, mit 450er feder. is recht straff abgestimmt weil ich viel jumps fahr..


----------



## Psionic (23. August 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Aktuell schwebt mir beim Fahrwerk eine Veränderung vor - also eigentlich immer noch. Ich hab viel hin und her überlegt. Es wird wohl eine Lyrik Ultimate werden. Dachte erst ich würde wohl eine Pike nehmen mit Charger, aber die Lyrik an meinem anderen Bike ist so gut, da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ich was Anderes haben wollen würde. Hinten grüble ich noch über den Coilumbau und somit 140mm wie beim SX. Da habe ich den Abzug aber noch nicht gedrückt. Erfahrungswerte gibts ja leider keine. Oder niemand will sie mitteilen.



Hat jetzt zwar etwas gedauert aber dieses Wochenende bin ich mal dazu gekommen das Sx zu testen.
Der Coil funktioniert meiner Meinung nach sehr gut in dem Rad, man muss halt bedenken dass das Rad recht linear zu sein scheint.
Fahre bei 90kg in voller Montur eine 550er feder und komme damit auf knapp über 20% Sag.
Durchgeschlagen ist nix hatte aber bei einem Sprung (ca 3 meter lang und ca nen Meter höhe evtl auch mehr) nur noch ein paar mm Reserve übrig.
Das Rad hat Mmn noch überraschend viel Pop trotz dem Coil und der linearen Auslegung springt es gefühlt besser als das Bronson.
Wegbügeln tut der Coil sowieso sehr gut da muss ich eher noch eine bessere Abstimmung für die Lyrik finden.
Ich bin begeistert von dem Rad, hoffe das hilft ein bisschen.
Bilde mir ein dass ich dein Meta in Kleinanzeigen gesehen habe hast es noch?

Edit: Achja wegen der Xt Bremse ich hab die erst mal entlüftet hat auch noch mal nen großen unterschied gemacht.
Vorher war mir der Druckpunkt zu schwammig.
Einfach dran denken die Hebelweite beim entlüften mal zu verstellen und die Druckpunkt verstellung rauszudrehen.
So bin ich jetzt mit der Xt echt zu frieden hätte ich nicht gedacht bis jetzt auch kein Druckpunkt wandern, wenn die beläge runter sind kommen aber auf jeden fall Metall beläge rein.


----------



## Simoncrafar (1. Oktober 2020)

@powerwheelie 
Hallo, wie bist du mit dem Fahrwerk (Revelation u Select+ zufrieden)?
Wie ist das Commencal von der Lackqualität her? Empfindlich?
Ich will evtl für den Sohn das Meta TR29 Ride für 2800,- kaufen...


----------



## Ben-HD (1. Oktober 2020)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt hat mir die Gabel nicht gefallen. Der Dämpfer, naja, ok, aber die Gabel war für mich scheisse. Hatte gleichzeitig ein Santa Cruz mit Lyrik Ultimate, das waren Welten. Dafür, dass pinkbike das Ride so gehyped hat, war ich dann doch ziemlich enttäuscht. Bremsen unterdimensioniert und das Fahrwerk fand ich nicht gut. Zudem war der Koffer echt schwer. Würde für das Geld heute sicherlich ein anderes Bike kaufen.


----------



## moust (17. Oktober 2020)

hat jemand zufällig nen luftdämpfer fürs meta-tr (210x55) zum hergeben ? 
würde gern mal air testen 
der coil taugt mir eigentlich schon nur auf den dirtjumps bzw. jumplastigen trails denk ich mir oft ich hätt gern bissl mehr pop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moust (5. November 2020)

btw. mullet links würds geben fürs meta TR & AM


----------

